# where would you fish tomorrow...redux



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

So, if you guys were going out tomorrow with the long rod, where would you hit first?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

With 10-20's out of the north, on the leeward side ofany land mass. Shorline looks promising.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree, it will probably be tough going tomorrow. But if you "gotta go--you gotta go!" You might find some protection up inside of a bayou or canal such as Texar, Mulat, Villa Venice, or the Escambia River basin. I don't think the majority of specks have left their winter haunts for the flats yet. However the specks should be on the move soon with the rain freshening up the river and this warmer weather heating up the grass flats. But as for tomorrow, it still ain't going to be easy. If you go, good luck and if you don't mind post a report, good or bad.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be fishing no matter what on Sat morning, and probably evening, and night, and Sun morning.......

Reports to come, no matter what. Probably just a picture of the "Cliff" fish I'll catch with all the wind (for you slow guys Cliff is my fishing buddy)


----------

